# Canon production issues to be resolved by the end of March



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 24, 2021)

> I have spoken to multiple retailers in Canada, Europe and the United States and it appears that Canon has been informing them that camera and lens inventory issues will likely be resolved by the end of March.
> No one went into great detail, as I’m sure Canon didn’t either. We can just assume that the supply chain is going to improve to normal levels following the Chinese New Year and quarantine regulations for factories.
> With that, we can get ready for major camera and lens announcements in and around June. One retailer did mention that there would be new NDA’s signed in April or May. I was told a while ago the first half of 2021 would be a bit boring, but that the second half of the year would be exciting.
> More to come…



Continue reading...


----------



## tron (Feb 24, 2021)

Our EOS R1 and R5s are coming ... in 3 years


----------



## HeavyPiper (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## woodman411 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hopefully that means R5/R6 prices will start coming down, we never did get a proper Black Friday sale last year.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 24, 2021)

woodman411 said:


> Hopefully that means R5/R6 prices will start coming down, we never did get a proper Black Friday sale last year.



I don't think it's unrealistic to hope for fall (Northern Hemisphere) rebates on both bodies.


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 24, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I don't think it's unrealistic to hope for fall (Northern Hemisphere) rebates on both bodies.


I am looking forward for those price breaks or rebates


----------



## telemaque (Feb 24, 2021)

I am glad they told you " First half 2021 will be a bit boring but second half exciting" 

Better than "First half 2021 will be a bit boring and second half will be extremely boring". 

I feel better !


----------



## amorse (Feb 24, 2021)

That's awesome news. I wonder if that means they'll consider a development announcent for CP+? Nah, probably a bit late to change gears on that one. Regardless, I'm excited.


----------



## tron (Feb 24, 2021)

The way I see it, production will resume at 2022 and announcements will be made first half of 2023 but there will be delays too . So new products will start appearing the second half of 2023 but there will be delays and everything will return to normal by 1st half of 2024


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice to know if this is impacting the rumored upcoming firmware update for the R5


----------



## somebodE (Feb 24, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Nice to know if this is impacting the rumored upcoming firmware update for the R5


I wouldn't think so unless they are wanting to test it with new lenses. I'm really looking forward to update. I had my camera lock on me on Monday. Had to pull battery to reset it.


----------



## BroderLund (Feb 25, 2021)

R1 and C90?


----------



## tron (Feb 25, 2021)

How about firmware updates before the end of March? (Since February is almost over)


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 25, 2021)

somebodE said:


> I wouldn't think so unless they are wanting to test it with new lenses. I'm really looking forward to update. I had my camera lock on me on Monday. Had to pull battery to reset it.


Yeah, I do not really think the firmware department is being impacted at all. I just was hoping for an update on the rumored release and used this post as the platform for asking the question.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 25, 2021)

I am all in for the firmware updates. I am interested in learning the specs of the R1. Ouch that one is going to hurt the ole bank account.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2021)

reef58 said:


> I am all in for the firmware updates. I am interested in learning the specs of the R1. Ouch that one is going to hurt the ole bank account.


No just sell me your R5 and 1DX III...


----------



## mariachigringo (Feb 25, 2021)

Too late! GFX 100S is getting my money. Not that I don't have patience. My first digital camera was a casio 1/2 a megapixel, bought back in the 90's. I waited till 2010 to buy a 7d and a 5dII. It's been almost 10 years now and the 7d and 5dII have served me well but Canon is definitely not going to come up with a camera that will compete with the GFX 100S for landscape anytime soon.


----------



## edoorn (Feb 25, 2021)

I want my RF 400!


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 25, 2021)

And I'm broke...


----------



## Nigel95 (Feb 25, 2021)

Give me more bits of info about the R7 and I'm a happy man.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 25, 2021)

tron said:


> How about firmware updates before the end of March? (Since February is almost over)


Bits are in short supply.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 25, 2021)

mariachigringo said:


> Too late! GFX 100S is getting my money. Not that I don't have patience. My first digital camera was a casio 1/2 a megapixel, bought back in the 90's. I waited till 2010 to buy a 7d and a 5dII. It's been almost 10 years now and the 7d and 5dII have served me well but Canon is definitely not going to come up with a camera that will compete with the GFX 100S for landscape anytime soon.


Following the next Canon high res megapixel 90mb+, there will be a minimal difference in megapixel. A Quad pixel AF + Canon's lens choices. There are simply places one cant even find a GFXs to purchase let alone find support. Canon is on every continent. Fujifilm will never be a threat to Canon. Mere distribution and global footprint alone. Without the tilt evf, they can keep the 100s. I love my tilt evf. And its not cheap. Huge mistake by Fuji.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 25, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> No just sell me your R5 and 1DX III...


Ha, I will probably keep the 1dx3 forever. I am warming up to the R5. I am probably good. I can't imagine needing more, but I am greedy.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 25, 2021)

mariachigringo said:


> but Canon is definitely not going to come up with a camera that will compete with the GFX 100S for landscape anytime soon.


Is GF23 wide enough for everything in your landscapes?


----------



## SnowMiku (Feb 25, 2021)

The two rumored entry level R's cheaper then the RP posted a while back would be good for the RF 800mm F/11 for budget birding.


----------



## John Wilde (Feb 25, 2021)

Perhaps they will get so caught up, that they will actually do something that's not R related.


----------



## amorse (Feb 25, 2021)

Kit. said:


> Is GF23 wide enough for everything in your landscapes?


That's the crux my concern for landscapes with the GFX series - lens selection. Not wide enough, nor long enough for what I'd like to do. Add in consideration for the price (even with the 100s being reasonably accessible) and I'm pretty sure I'd be better served by an R5 or the rumoured high-megapixel cousin. With that said, I'm sure a lot of landscape photographers will love it for what it can do.


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 25, 2021)

I'll believe this when the control ring EF-RF mount adapter is widely and consistently available for sale.


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Howland said:


> I'll believe this when the control ring EF-RF mount adapter is widely and consistently available for sale.


Took the words right out my mouth, everyone else asking for R1, R5s, R7... I just humbly ask for some EF-RF mount adapters!


----------



## Hanley (Feb 25, 2021)

SnowMiku said:


> for budget birding.


I remember when I was young we'd go out to the nightclub during the week when it was £1 a pint night, pretty sure we called that budget birding


----------



## zim (Feb 25, 2021)

Hanley said:


> I remember when I was young we'd go out to the nightclub during the week when it was £1 a pint night, pretty sure we called that budget birding


We called it 'grab a granny'
Might just have crossed a line there, apologies


----------



## Kiton (Feb 26, 2021)

I was told this week that it will take about 3 months to get a 300 2.8 to replace one I destroyed a little while back.

I find 3 months very long for a lens like that.


----------



## SnowMiku (Feb 26, 2021)

I must be very lucky, I ordered a 90D a few days ago and received it today, but I have also ordered a M5 battery about 2 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for it to ship.


----------



## MarinnaCole (Mar 23, 2021)

mariachigringo said:


> Too late! GFX 100S is getting my money. Not that I don't have patience. My first digital camera was a casio 1/2 a megapixel, bought back in the 90's. I waited till 2010 to buy a 7d and a 5dII. It's been almost 10 years now and the 7d and 5dII have served me well but Canon is definitely not going to come up with a camera that will compete with the GFX 100S for landscape anytime soon.


I am also thinking about GFX 100S. To be honest pixel is not my primary concern but the dynamic range boost. But then I start to realize that with these MF camera you end up shooting with compromised lens. For cost and weight reasons they can never deliver the supposedly large aperture kind of experience. Their argument is that the exposure you lose can be made up by larger sensor. But then essentially it is not different from FF experience and you lose the great access to all the lens collections.

My conclusion is that this is not a better or worse situation. (Digital) MF is just for a different kind of photographer than FF users. I don't plan to significantly change my style so it doesn't make sense for me to jump to GFX 100s to change my shooting habit for the system. I will find a system that can work better for me. I plan to wait for EOS 5S but I don't necessarily think squeezing 90MP into a full frame makes sense. Need to actually see the testing report later. Personally I would rather to see pixel-shift enabled EOS R5 (50MP) instead


----------

